# Kick panel speakers



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I was going to order the kick panels with speakers for my 68 yesterday from Ames, which are made by custom autosound. Ames said that I may have to modify or remove my parking brake pedal in order to clear the speaker. That was not in the catalog, called custom autosound and they barely spoke English and were of no help. My question is has anyone tried these kick panel speakers for 68-72 A bodies? If so, any issues? Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I used them on a 67 GTO. YES, I had to move the e-brake pedal about an inch to the right. Otherwise it will rub against the speaker. Eric


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

I made my own for this exact reason


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

When you say "moved" what do you mean?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I merely closed the cowl vents, and mounted speakers behind the grilles on my '67 and on my '65. No cutting or fabbing needed at all. Just two or three small screws. Had to disconnect the vent cables at the vent flapper. Quick, undetectable, and easy. The stock vent grilles fit right back on. I recently removed the ones on my '67 after over 20 years because I wanted the function of the vents back, and went to a dual speaker in the stock dash location. My '65 still has 'em, though, and they sound great.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

:agree that is a great idea on the cheap thanks !


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, thats also what i did.... 4"x6" fit perfectly


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have them on the Beast (it's a 69) - the versions made for cars with factory a/c. I popped for the "upgraded" Pioneer speakers, although why I don't know --- you can't hear much over the engine  

The parking brake pedal is indeed very close to the speaker grillle, but only when you "use" it. When it's "off", it's not a problem. About the only time my parking brake ever gets used is when the tech does my annual inspection, so for me it's a non-issue. If the brake gets used a lot, then it woiuld be advisable to "move" the pedal slightly towards the passenget side. You could probably accomplish that by elongating the bolt holes that secure the front end of the bracket. An alternative would be to "push" it to the side by hand whenver you're setting or releasing the brake.

FYI, also check prices at thepartsplaceinc.com. They're the same parts, and I got mine a little cheaper there.

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

My lemans has speakers there and my e-brake is tightened enough to where the pedal doesnt need to go down far to work. Non issue on my car. Though I'm not sure sure if thats 100% a good thing or not, seems ok. Isnt dragging the brakes I dont think.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

*AWESOME thread*

This thread just saved me some money. I'm gong to close the vents and mount the speakers there. It also helps me keep the original look in the car.

Thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I made removable brackets so no mods would be necessary and screwed chrome knobs on to get the cables out of the way. I also removed the flapper doors and siliconed on a piece of aluminum to allow for deeper magnet depth.


----------



## DanCarnell (Sep 11, 2017)

When you go with these kick panel speakers, does the speaker go in place of the vent flapper door and the vents are no longer functional?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

IMHO there is no point in mounting small 4x6 speakers in the kick panel (angled at your feet). Between the noise of the car and road and the angle of the speakers, you really will lose pretty much most decent acoustics. I did this on my 56' Bel Air and mounted the speakers in the kick panel but angled out and upwards (towards occupant and driver), powered by a great amp, and still the sound sucks. Mids and highs are directional and speaker placement is really important, lows not so important....

I thought long and hard about doing a stereo on the 65' convertible and just think it will be useless.....


----------



## DanCarnell (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, always good to learn from other's experiences. Much appreciated.


----------

